# milos sarcev's power shakes



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I've been looking into Milos Sarcev's recommendation of pre-workout,during workout and post-workout shakes.i've never given it a go as i've never had all the products at any one time.I wondered if anyone had any experience of this,it's commonplace to have post workout but i've not tried this protocol,goes something like thisre Workout:

Pre workout;

3-10g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

15-20g Essential Amino Acids

15g BCAA

30-50 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

During Workout:

3-5g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

15-20g Essential Amino Acids

15g BCAA

50 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder

Post Workout

3-5g Creatine

3-10g Glutamine

40-50g Whey

50-75 Vitargo

1tsp electrolyte drink powder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not tried this but looks like alot


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I don't know if the window of opportunity for nutrient uptake is that great around a workout or if this would be overkill


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you going to be using the big dose of pre workout insulin also?


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I know insulin would really drive those nutrients home but the stuff scares me,i suppose i don't know enough about it.Thats probably what Milos has his trainees doing(insulin)but he can't recommend that on websites.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> I know insulin would really drive those nutrients home but the stuff scares me,i suppose i don't know enough about it.Thats probably what Milos has his trainees doing(insulin)but he can't recommend that on websites.


Erm yeah he can that's all he ever does!

Listen to him on rxmuscleradio or go to his site.

He has his guys taking up to 10iu prior training fast acting of course.

Without the insulin i think the shakes are total overkill.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I may give this a trial,i guess you can't hypo with all that vitargo in your veins,obviously start on a lot less than 10 1.u.

I'll go through his rxmuscleradio talks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> I may give this a trial,i guess you can't hypo with all that vitargo in your veins,obviously start on a lot less than 10 1.u.
> 
> I'll go through his rxmuscleradio talks


Well yes start much lower like 3-4iu.

I find this method good and have used it a few times.

Just make sure you dilute the shakes enough and keep drinking between every set.

Plus try it out on a workout like arms/chest something like that not legs because its hard to tell whats going on with your body when you are half dead after a heavy set of legs


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i find when shooting pre workout insulin i needed 10g carbs per iu of slin sipped thru workout as con said however for legs i needed an extra 2/3g per iu. its important to be finishing he shake as you finish ure workout.

i think between 3-6iu is more than ample with this method and if wanting to go higher would look at adding in a smaller dosage at breaky.


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

has anyone else done this ? with the slin


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I did it with humalog slin in the end 7-8 i.u was optimal for me,i gained about 3 kg over a 6 week period ,no bodyfat increase,thats with no gear alongside it!


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

10IUs would be alot of insulin for that dose of vitargo. It would depend on the type of fast actin insulin as to what dose you'd need, a general rule of thumb in diabetes for dose adjustment is 10g of carbs to every 1IU of insulin, but these patients aren't producing insulin anymore so the dose would likely be a lot lower.


----------

